# Total current cash position



## Steve64 (Jun 28, 2016)

Is there anyone comfortable enough with balance sheets that would be willing to help me sort though the line items stated to arrive at a Total Current Cash Position for a company?

I'm teaching myself the fundamentals and am finding the variables a little overwhelming. Different companies are using slightly different terminology and it's a challenge keeping it all straight.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

If you post something specific I would be happy to try. Or direct message.


----------

